# Dragon Mart



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone have a website with a breakdown of where specific shops are?

Tried Dragon Mart - Shop Smart and it's under construction (a bit like most of Nakheel's properties in fact).

Any ideas?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure if there is- 
Is there a specific store/section you are after Andy?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Get a young lady from Jockey's to lead you round


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyone have a website with a breakdown of where specific shops are?
> 
> Tried Dragon Mart - Shop Smart and it's under construction (a bit like most of Nakheel's properties in fact).
> 
> Any ideas?


Go and look for yourself thats half the fun


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I know but it's like 23km's beginning to end......

Hmm, Jockey's, so do they offer guided "hand led" tours? I do hope that it's for a long time and the finish is nice....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

no there isnt andy. I have looked. I think you may be looking for the tool section after your post about the line you needed. the tool section is smack dab in the middle. so park there. after you go in to the right is kids stuff and clothes. to the left is electronics


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

If you don't get lost Andy your missing out on the whole experience


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I was disappointed that Dragon Mart was my local Mall - I hate the place with a passion!

Hope you're not still wondering aimlessly around there, Andy! LMAO!!


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyone have a website with a breakdown of where specific shops are?
> 
> Tried Dragon Mart - Shop Smart and it's under construction (a bit like most of Nakheel's properties in fact).
> 
> Any ideas?



try: www chinamexmart [dot] com 

Good luck! D


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

andy -- its a general mess out there and I think that half the stores would not be able to tell you all what they sold. Go have a look - but PACK A LUNCH. The only restaurant in the whole place is horrific. I've walked around the thing 3 times and I don't think I've seen all of the shops yet.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought it was great there, lots of crap for sale but also lots of low price stuff of lesser quality but serving the purpose! Just how wrong can you be when you want a hose pipe...

I thought getting lost was the whole fun of it! Grab a hotdog and stroll!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

OK, Just got back 9went this morning for 2 hours....) and all I can say is, the most important piece of information I can give you is.....


Don't forget wher you parked your car!!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> OK, Just got back 9went this morning for 2 hours....) and all I can say is, the most important piece of information I can give you is.....
> 
> 
> Don't forget wher you parked your car!!!



hahaha so true.
and the eat before you go or pack a damn lunch is a good one too. you can only eat so much popcorn and magic corn.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's actually a Lebanese takeaway now, that does sort of bread wraps with cheese and meats in, which looked rather nice, it's in G section, next to the compressor shops - well it would be wouldn't it!


----------

